# Dragon You Guys Haven't Seen in a While....



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's one of my females, Ramoth. I haven't posted pics of her in about six months. She was going through a sort of "ugly duckling" stage for a while:


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

she's beautiful!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

burna said:


> she's beautiful!


 i second that







. i need to get a female for my big male


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well she's obviously out of her ugly period now for sure and is a nice pretty girly :nod:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> burna said:
> 
> 
> > she's beautiful!
> ...


 I should have some babies available by mid summer!!!!

Not this female, but from two just as nice, if not nicer.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

your pics are always so crisp







what camera are you using


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

She's looking really good


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Wish I had room to keep dragons, had to settle with a leopard gecko (still an amazaing pet though!!!!!)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how much do you sell the babies for? i think mine is a male... what is a good way to sex these guys? mine is about 5yrs old and hasnt breed yet... i feel sorry for it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Male:









Female:









Males have definate hemipenal bulges located slightly above and on either side of the vent.

I don't really know how much I'm going to sell the babies for until I see them. Breeders price based on quality and color.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx







. its sleepin ill check it in the morning


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

she's gorgeous!~


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow outstanding pics!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice photos..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Smiling again at the names source, and the beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great looking beardie as uasal

and thanks for the male\female pics


----------

